# feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???



## Carphunteer 17 (29. Juni 2010)

guten Abend


also mal ne frage.


ich hab mir jetzt mal ne feederrute bestellt und wollt fragen ob ich mit der rute auch mit ner freilaufrolle angeln kann, oder ist das nicht so gud. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir mal weiterhelfen

gruß andi


----------



## stroffel (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

Hi,
Klar geht das! Es hat sogar den Vorteil teil das Du durch den Freilauf besser mit dem Futterkorb beim befüllen hantieren kannst. Die Bissanzeige erfolgt beim Feedern allerdings über die rutenspitze. Das heißt beim angeln solltest Du den Freilauf aus schalten.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

ja aber ich kann doch den freilauf reinmachen und  mit elektro bissanzeiger angeln


----------



## Tricast (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

Und warum hast Du dir dann eine Feederrute gekauft?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> guten Abend
> 
> 
> also mal ne frage.
> ...


 
wenn die rolle an den halter passt geht das.#h


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

weil ich mim futterkorb weiter raus kommen will


----------



## Anglerjugend (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

wie schon gesagt wurde hat es keinen nachteil.
und ich muss auch sagen, dass ich es vorteilhaft finde.
denn wie auch schon gesagt kannst du dann schneller den futterkorb befüllen weil du ihn durch den freilauf schneller ablassen kannst zum eimer zb.
der vorteil macht sich sehr schnell bemerkbar wenn man hoch fischt wie zb auf einer spundwand oder oben auf einer steinpackung...
hantier beim befüllen des korbes ein bisschen damit rum und du erkennst den vorteil sehr schnell


----------



## Pikebite (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> weil ich mim futterkorb weiter raus kommen will



???

Du hast dir also ne Feeder-Rute gekauft, weil du mit der weiter wirfst? Dafür hätte es keine Feeder sein müssen.

Prinzipiell kannst du aber Feeder und Freilaufrolle kombinieren. Für stehende Gewässer ist es halt nicht gerade die klassische Zusammenstellung.

Im Strom beim Barbenangeln funzt das aber sehr gut (weil die Ruten beim Biss nicht mehr wegfliegen).


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> ja aber ich kann doch den freilauf reinmachen und  mit elektro bissanzeiger angeln



Ja geht, hat aber keinen Sinn,du wirst deutlich weniger fangen, da mit der Feederspitze deutlich mehr Bisse sichtbar sind.


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> weil ich mim futterkorb weiter raus kommen will



und woher weißt du, daß du mit ner feeder weiter wirfst als mit ner "normalen" rute?
wegen der wurfweite macht ne feeder keinen sinn.
mit anderen ruten wirft man genauso weit oder kurz.

antonio


----------



## ShangHai (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

Im Grunde ist eine Feeder ja die Kombination aus hohem Wurfgewicht und äußerst sensibler Spitze. Wenn man die Spitze nicht als Bissanzeiger nutzen will, wäre der einzige Vorteil der mir einfällt, das der Drill bei kleineren Fischen mehr Spaß macht, als bei Grundruten mit einem WG von 150.

Die meisten Karpfenruten sind aber eigentlich auch nicht bretthart und mit denen kann man einen Futterkorb auch weit werfen. 

Wenn du aber so oder so mit E-Bissanzeigern fischst ist es relativ egal. Das mit der Feeder wird funktionieren, denke ich.


----------



## daci7 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

Durch die extreme Spitzenaktion mit den vielen kleinen Ringen würde ich sogar behaupten wirfst du weniger weit als mit ner gleich großen normalen Grundrute mit härterer Aktion.

Natürlich kannste aber mit Freilauf und Feederrute fischen, mach ich auch oft, da ich nicht für jede Situation ne neue Rute kaufen möchte hab ich mit zwei Heavy-Feeder Ruten vom Karpfenangeln übers Barbenfeedern im Rhein bis zum leichtem Brandungsangeln viel abgedeckt 

Viel Erfolg!
#h


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

ja ich kann ja schlecht mit nem fuuterkorb mit 40gr und futter mitner spinnrute ausscheimßen die ein wg von 10-40hat


----------



## ShangHai (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: feederrute und freilaufrolle geht das???*

Ja, da hast du recht...das geht schlecht


----------

